# Wanted: Kakimoto Dual R33 GTR



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey lads and lassies.

I'm trying to find if anyone is selling a Kakimoto dual catback. I know they have the full turbo back system on rhd japan and nengun but I want to run a cat and my equal length downpipes.










This is the one I'm looking for.

Even if someone could point me in the right direction to source one that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can still buy those new

if you want the part no il look it up

super heavy to ship tho, but sold a fair few of them in the past.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

matty32 said:


> you can still buy those new
> 
> if you want the part no il look it up
> 
> super heavy to ship tho, but sold a fair few of them in the past.


Are you sure? All i can seem to find is the full turbo back system which you can't run the cat with?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's listed im 99% sure, as i was looking the other day

its competition use only. so would assume its still special order.

let me check and il update the thread later today


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

quick search and its around 190,000 yen


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is the link if you want to buy it.

i reckon to ship that will cost you around £500-700 to ireland






ヤフオク!


ヤフオク!は、誰でも簡単に売り買いが楽しめる、日本最大のネットオークションサイトです。圧倒的な商品数を誇るヤフオク!で、落札・出品してみませんか？補償制度もあります。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

matty32 said:


> quick search and its around 190,000 yen
> 
> View attachment 266164


Yeah thats the full system that bolts directly to the turbo elbows. The one I'm looking for joins into before the cat. It is also for the Gtst.

This is what im looking for.









This is all i can seem to find.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

right, sorry , see what you mean now.

the one you want, would have been an older design id assume

i will have a look for you to see if one is up for sale.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I had one of these on my 33 when it came from Japan. No cat version. It was loud, VERY loud!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sold a fed in the past they are very loud as you say 

also very heavy


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

ATCO said:


> I had one of these on my 33 when it came from Japan. No cat version. It was loud, VERY loud!


Haha yep I kinda guessed it was 🤣🤣🤣

I have a Trust TiR on it now at the minute. Its grand but I'm getting the car resprayed and a few bits of bodywork done and I'd like to change the exhaust for something a bit different.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Sold a fed in the past they are very loud as you say
> 
> also very heavy


Yeah to be fair it doesn't look very light 🤣

Although the R33 GTR isn't exactly the lightest car either... lol


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone? 😁


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Got sorted. This can be closed. Thanks.


----------

